# Engineers explained



## Fueling Around (Mar 7, 2022)

Engineer (noun) - One Who Gets Excited About Things That No One Else Cares About

Engineer - I'm Not Arguing, I'm Just Explaining Why I'm Right


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 7, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Engineer - I'm Not Arguing, I'm Just Explaining Why I'm Right


Sounds more like a wife...


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 7, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Sounds more like a wife...


Except the engineer is more likely to be right.

And the wife won't be talking about a topic no one is interested in.  Well maybe not so


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 7, 2022)

Dad was an Engineer. I can relate LOL!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 7, 2022)

I've not met an engineer yet...  that can design an A'hole and make it poop ...


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 7, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Except the engineer is more likely to be right.



I'd be willing to bet that there are a lot of wives out there who would strongly disagree with this   

Robert


----------



## schlotz (Mar 7, 2022)

If I were you guys, I'd change the topic before somebody gets in big doo_doo.... just sayin


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 7, 2022)

Is the glass half empty or half full?
Engineer:  The glass is too big.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 7, 2022)

CHOO ....CHOO !!!!!!


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 7, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I'd be willing to bet that there are a lot of wives out there who would strongly disagree with this
> 
> Robert


Unless she is an engineer, then you’re really SOL.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 7, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Unless she is an engineer, then you’re really SOL.


Lol, that is funny, my wife is a software engineer, does that count?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 8, 2022)

Sounds like every engineer I've ever met.
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 8, 2022)

I  thought a engineer drove a train.....Right?   
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 8, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> I thought a engineer drove a train.....Right?


Post nine .


----------

